# Safe in NC



## thespottedgoat (Feb 3, 2018)

Our farm is in eastern NC. So thankful that we are ok and all of our animals, goats, llamas and Pryrs, are ok. So far, 20 inches of rain at our place. The pond overflowed but grateful the water didn't reach the barns. Lost about half of our giant historical Oak(circa mid 1800's), but we are blessed that it didn't fall on our house. Our electric was restored Sun. night. Pray for others in my state as many have lost everything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Glad you are ok good luck!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad you came out OK.
We are near Raleigh and didn't have it so bad.
We do have some friends in the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Association who live near Whiteville, NC that had to be evacuated and leave their animals. They had not been able to get back as of yesterday, I'm hoping to hear good news today.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Glad you and your animals are safe! Praying for everyone affected.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I sure hope all the animals and people are ok in the hard hit areas. Glad you are ok.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Glad your ok. I hope everybody and their animals that were left there are alright too.


----------



## thespottedgoat (Feb 3, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Glad you came out OK.
> We are near Raleigh and didn't have it so bad.
> We do have some friends in the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Association who live near Whiteville, NC that had to be evacuated and leave their animals. They had not been able to get back as of yesterday, I'm hoping to hear good news today.


Hoping you hear from your friends soon and also hoping that their place and the animals were spared. A lot of flooding here in the Goldsboro area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear you are all OK, prayers coming your way.


----------

